# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ηλεκτρονικά Πρακτορεία Εισητηρίων (e-ticket services)

## Apostolos

Μιας που χωρίς εισητήριο ταξίδι δεν... πάει, κλείστε το απο το σπίτι σας για να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήρεμο!

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλύτερο και Ελληνικό!
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/index_el.vm

----------


## Apostolos

Μία ακόμη λύση καί για διεθνοί δρομολόγια!
http://www.aferry.to/gwmaprefer.asp?refercomp=GR56

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ακόμη:

http://www.ferries.gr/booking/greek/

----------


## hsw

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει site για να βλέπει κάποιος τις πληρότητες των πλοίων και ποιες θέσεις είναι κλεισμένες;

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό δεν το βλέπουμε στο online booking?

----------


## hsw

Ναι αλλά μόνο τη διαθεσιμότητα (περιορισμένη, οριακή κτλ). Εγώ ρωτάω για πλάνα των πλοίων με τη διαθεσιμότητα και τις κενές θέσεις...

----------


## Thanasis89

hsw τέτοιο σχέδιο έχουν μόνο τα γραφεία των εταιρειών. Δεν υπάρχει site που να σου δείχνει ποιες καμπίνες ή αεροπορικά καθίσματα είναι κλεισμένα. Ακόμα και πολλά ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να δουν που ακριβώς κλείνουν θέση. Τώρα μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας με διορθώσει.

----------


## hsw

κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω αφού τόσο καιρό που ψάχνω για κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Αλλά σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εσάς που ξέρετε  πολλά για τα πλοία και θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε. πάντως δεν το θέλω για σημαντικό λόγο αλλά άμα κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας το πει...

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε hsw μίλησα με μία φίλη που δουλεύει τα καλοκαίρια σε πρακτορείο και μου είπε ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να βλέπει ποιες θέσεις είναι κλεισμένες, αλλά για ιστοσελίδα δεν γνωρίζει.

----------


## hsw

καλά... ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------

